# My new Heloderma s. cinctum



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Something happened to the last photo on the other post so posting it again see if it works. This little monster was picked up at the Hamm show after a 3 month wait and is now happily dwelling with my other cinctum. A big thanks to Janne for holding it for me that long, and for the first gila, cheers mate.


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice one mate hes stuning!
Hope you dont mind me asking, how much did he set you back?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

They weren't cheap let's put that way.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

really nice mate, a guy I know breeds them, and I didnt actually realise how big they were as adults.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

SiUK said:


> really nice mate, a guy I know breeds them, and I didnt actually realise how big they were as adults.


Cheers mate... Yes I have seen a few adults around 30-40cm. A mate of my has a trio of Heloderma h.e. (beaded lizards) and they are much larger. Gorgeous though.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Very cool lizards. Are they as cumbersome as they look?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Very cool lizards. Are they as cumbersome as they look?


 Not really.. I personally always handle with caution no matter how docile or cute they may look. Once held correctly, they are quite chilled.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

snakekeeper said:


> Not really.. I personally always handle with caution no matter how docile or cute they may look. Once held correctly, they are quite chilled.


Wise, I wouldn't risk a bite from one. You intend to breed them?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Wise, I wouldn't risk a bite from one. You intend to breed them?


 Maybe later on.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> Maybe later on.


Whats the general set up temps, humidity, diet, size of enclosure required...for them?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Whats the general set up temps, humidity, diet, size of enclosure required...for them?


I keep mine in 120x70x50 Herptek vivs. UVA/B even though many say it's not required I will tend to disagree (touchy issue). Temps average 90-95F hot spots, ambient temps of around 82-88F and cooler regions of 76-78F. Night time temp drops apply normally 2-3C. I personally adjust the temps. to suit the seasons as well as the photo-periods and hibernate adults at lower temps. Humidity isn't high but they need access to moisture regularly so water bowls with a little depth is a must and I tend to change the water everyday.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I've finally taken a few more photos of my gilas in their vivarium. Sorry about the :censor: quality but a phone is all I have for a camera. I need to get me one of those cameras that some people in here have! Photos are in the 1st of the 2 links below.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> I keep mine in 120x70x50 Herptek vivs. UVA/B even though many say it's not required I will tend to disagree (touchy issue). Temps average 90-95F hot spots, ambient temps of around 82-88F and cooler regions of 76-78F. Night time temp drops apply normally 2-3C. I personally adjust the temps. to suit the seasons as well as the photo-periods and hibernate adults at lower temps. Humidity isn't high but they need access to moisture regularly so water bowls with a little depth is a must and I tend to change the water everyday.


Not that complicated, nor any more difficult than most lizards then?

Herptek, I pressume that this viv has to be wihtin a DWA approved double door, locked room?

Whats the diet?

Insect or rodents?


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

apsolutely increadible! wondeful pucture, thank you for sharing, if you dont mind me asking where did you find your care information about these guys, i've noticed their isnt exactly care leaflets floating around for them? i only know of chester zoo that keeps them, lol wondeful set up and amazing little guys, :2thumb:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Not that complicated, nor any more difficult than most lizards then?
> 
> Herptek, I pressume that this viv has to be wihtin a DWA approved double door, locked room?
> 
> ...


Not at all complicated.. I have begun to use Herptek vivariums and am waiting for a delivery of another 5 cages. I find them easy to clean, they hold heat and humidity well and they are fairly secure. No DWAL required where I live, however, I try to do what I can to maintain a secure environment. Locked vivs. for all my venomous, a door which has a lock and a second door prior to entering the reptile room. Diet is mainly small mice and rat pups every 4-5 days for the next 6 months and once they reach a year old I will increase the size of prey I offer every 10 days.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

jimmythetramp said:


> apsolutely increadible! wondeful pucture, thank you for sharing, if you dont mind me asking where did you find your care information about these guys, i've noticed their isnt exactly care leaflets floating around for them? i only know of chester zoo that keeps them, lol wondeful set up and amazing little guys, :2thumb:


 Thanks.. I was fortunate enough to work with Heloderma suspectums for 2 years, hence why I decided to get my own. Learned a lot from Mark Seward, Janne, various others and a few great books. 'The biology of gilas and beaded lizards' is a brilliant read if you are interested in these lizards.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> Not at all complicated.. I have begun to use Herptek vivariums and am waiting for a delivery of another 5 cages. I find them easy to clean, they hold heat and humidity well and they are fairly secure. No DWAL required where I live, however, I try to do what I can to maintain a secure environment. Locked vivs. for all my venomous, a door which has a lock and a second door prior to entering the reptile room. Diet is mainly small mice and rat pups every 4-5 days for the next 6 months and once they reach a year old I will increase the size of prey I offer every 10 days.


Both cool and doh!

Not in the UK then?

Thanks for the info, interesting as very different from the norm and very unique.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Both cool and doh!
> 
> Not in the UK then?
> 
> Thanks for the info, interesting as very different from the norm and very unique.


 no problem... Born and raised in London but decided I wanted a better climate, less rules and a more relaxing lifestyle so I chose sunny Greece.


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> Thanks.. I was fortunate enough to work with Heloderma suspectums for 2 years, hence why I decided to get my own. Learned a lot from Mark Seward, Janne, various others and a few great books. 'The biology of gilas and beaded lizards' is a brilliant read if you are interested in these lizards.


wow, i'd love the opertunity to do something like that! majorly jealous, but thank you for the reference i've just ordered the book now! thank you again for sharing with us these amazing animals :notworthy:


----------

